# new hedgie cant tell if he is eating



## mamu40 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have had my hedgie for just under a week and cannot tell if he is eating or drinking. I dont know how much they eat at 7 weeks so i cannot tell if he is eating or how much. I have just placed some food in his hideout to see if that get eaten but i am a little worried.


----------



## Keely (Apr 23, 2014)

Count the kibble you're giving him, and monitor his water level..?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

You can get a small kitchen scale and weigh your hedgie. If he is gaining weight, he must be eating!


----------



## mamu40 (Jun 8, 2014)

if he isnt drinking what do i do?


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

If it turns out he is not drinking, you could try syringe feeding him. But only if you're sure. It would be pointless to force water into him if he's already drinking. And yes, count the food and weighing him is a good idea.


----------



## mamu40 (Jun 8, 2014)

good news i saw him eat and drink today so there is not any issue. i also got bit for the first time lol wasnt too bad but all is well thank you all for your advice!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Well that is good. When I first got my hedgehog Daisy she didn't eat or drink for about 5 days. It had me worried sick! but I think she just took some time adjusting to her new home. I have heard of this happening to other people too.


----------



## mamu40 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just an update... he just wasnt used to his new surroundings... he now eats drinks and poops more than you can imagine... dont worry im only putting in 2 tbsp of food a day, also he does seem to really like raspberries even though it looks like there was a murder in his cage after he eats it haha... but all is well he is very used to my sent now and looking great!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad he's doing better and has settled in! Just so you know, most people do free-feed their hedgehogs as well as keeping track of how much they eat. If he's finishing off all of the two tablespoons, it may be a good idea to bump it up to 2.5, then 3, etc. until you're seeing a little bit of kibble left in the mornings, so you know he got enough to eat. If you start seeing weight issues, that can be helped by switching to a lower fat food, lower fat treats, and encouraging exercise. Limiting food is usually a last resort since hedgies don't usually tend to overeat.


----------



## HedgieRo56 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ask the breeder/old owner if he/she knew any food brands your hedgie loved or even some treats


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I give my hedgehogs their normal amount of food, but I also put in cat toys that have hole in them to release treats. I put another brand of food in those toys. That way if my hedgies want more to eat, they can have access to more food while having fun and getting a bit of exercise.


----------

